# Vertex Clicker



## manbuckwal (Aug 13, 2015)

Chrome Vertex click pen with a piece of blue dyed spalted maple that @Schroedc did for me . Really like the color in this Colin, Thanks !


Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 13, 2015)

Very nice looking pairing Tom.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 13, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> Very nice looking pairing Tom.



Thanks Karl ! I really like the looks of these kits with the long single tube . I will be ordering more of these. I also think its a kit that fits well with dyed blanks .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice work, Tom! Really like these kits - and the amount of wood they show off in a single barrel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice looking blank and pen Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 13, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Nice looking blank and pen Tom.



Thanks Ray, Colin's dye job really makes this look nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks well turned and finished form here.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks good! The pencils have been really popular up here as well with that nice thick 2mm lead. Might want to do some sets?


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Looks good! The pencils have been really popular up here as well with that nice thick 2mm lead. Might want to do some sets?



Thanks ! Vertex pencils ???


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 14, 2015)

Tom, I dropped mine and the plastic thing under the plunger snapped off. I stuck a piece of toothpick up in it and glued it back together and screwed the plunger back on. Dropped it twice since then and it stayed together. Just a thought.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Tom, I dropped mine and the plastic thing under the plunger snapped off. I stuck a piece of toothpick up in it and glued it back together and screwed the plunger back on. Dropped it twice since then and it stayed together. Just a thought.



Note to self : Don't drop it  


Good to know, thanks !


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Vertex pencils ???



Yep- Here's one in some blue dyed Buckeye Burl I did. They make really nice sets.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Yep- Here's one in some blue dyed Buckeye Burl I did. They make really nice sets.
> 
> View attachment 85515



Nice ! Yep I will b needing to order some


----------



## Sprung (Aug 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice ! Yep I will b needing to order some



For the record Tom, you did have one of those Vertex pencil kits at one point, because you sent it to me in our trade!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Sprung said:


> For the record Tom, you did have one of those Vertex pencil kits at one point, because you sent it to me in our trade!




 I thought I gave it to my BIL . I came across the bushings a cpl weeks ago and after seeing some pics of em finished here on WB I went ahead and ordered another one ......... Now I will order some more . You get any of those Jr Aron's made up yet ?


----------



## Sprung (Aug 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I thought I gave it to my BIL . I came across the bushings a cpl weeks ago and after seeing some pics of em finished here on WB I went ahead and ordered another one ......... Now I will order some more . You get any of those Jr Aron's made up yet ?



Lol!

No, I haven't made either of those Jr. Aaron's yet. The wood I want to put on the one for mine (some superb Chittum Burl) I need to get stabilized. Since these'll be the highest end pens I've made yet, the other I'm not sure what I want to put on it yet to try and sell it, but have a couple nice ideas. Plus my wife is quite sick and just about bed-ridden with her pregnancy, so I'm also playing the role of "mom" for our son and caretaker for my wife, so shop time is pretty limited right now. My wife approved for me to spend some money and get some stuff stabilized, so maybe in a few weeks or a month I can get at least one of them done up!


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nice Tom, the vertex is a great kit. The mechanism is smooth and the pen is just the right weight. You did that one justice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Lol!
> 
> No, I haven't made either of those Jr. Aaron's yet. The wood I want to put on the one for mine (some superb Chittum Burl) I need to get stabilized. Since these'll be the highest end pens I've made yet, the other I'm not sure what I want to put on it yet to try and sell it, but have a couple nice ideas. Plus my wife is quite sick and just about bed-ridden with her pregnancy, so I'm also playing the role of "mom" for our son and caretaker for my wife, so shop time is pretty limited right now. My wife approved for me to spend some money and get some stuff stabilized, so maybe in a few weeks or a month I can get at least one of them done up!



Hope she gets better soon ! Chittum burl will look great .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 14, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Tom, I dropped mine and the plastic thing under the plunger snapped off. I stuck a piece of toothpick up in it and glued it back together and screwed the plunger back on. Dropped it twice since then and it stayed together. Just a thought.


I read about this happening to some folks (probably over on IAP), and decided that I'd try to prevent it happening by gluing in a piece of toothpick or bamboo skewer before assembling the pen. One person wrote that they glued in a short brad.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I read about this happening to some folks (probably over on IAP), and decided that I'd try to prevent it happening by gluing in a piece of toothpick or bamboo skewer before assembling the pen. One person wrote that they glued in a short brad.



Do you happen to have a pic of your fix ?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Do you happen to have a pic of your fix ?


Haven't got a Vertex Click with me, but I should be able to get a pic when I get home tonight

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 14, 2015)

Here's a crummy shot of the end of the "plunger" (that the shiny button screws onto) with a piece of toothpick glued inside. I shaved the stick till it slid all the way to the bottom of the hole, then took it out again and dripped a little CA down there. After I pushed the stick back in and let the CA set, I trimmed off the excess with an Exacto knife.

(Note that this piece is from a broken mechanism -- in a working part, this plunger is trapped inside a sleeve that screws into the hex-bolt pen top component.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

